# Costco fert sale



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

*not sure if this is the right place to post this, but i wanted to let everyone know*

got the montly mailer in yesterday from costco.

Looking thru it i came across Scotts green max fertilizer.

Its a 40lbs bag, 27-0-2 formulation i think......but 5% iron!!!! Each bag covers 12m

The ad says 10 dollars off / limit 10

So im thinking that means 10 dollars off per bag? I think that means each bag will be around 10 dollars....which is a steal.

Im all for 5% iron!!!

i may be reading the ad wrong, but i will be in line friday morning when they open to stock up with 10 bags!.

https://www.costco.com/Scott's-Green-Max-Lawn-Food%2c-12M.product.100411244.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I saw this too in their add, but I don't know their regular price.

Walmart places them for $5 at the end of the season.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

g-man said:


> I saw this too in their add, but I don't know their regular price.
> 
> Walmart places them for $5 at the end of the season.


i do not know what they sell it for either, however walmart sells this same bag for a advertised price of 19.95 right now.

So assuming along those lines, costco would be 18 or 19 per bag id assume.

now if i read the ad correctly, 10 dollars off (per bag???) puts this stuff at less than 10 dollars per bag

not bad IMO....ill find out more tomorrow


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Might take a trip to Costco during lunch and see...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm thinking that 40lb bag is typically $40+. The 15lb bag is about $20.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I saw it the other day, I'll probably grab a few bags.

Sale starts tomorrow the 19th


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

yes that is what came in the mail a few days ago.....Im heading to costco today to see what the ad is all about

To me, i read that its 10 off per bag....but we will see.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Just wanted to let everyone know i stopped at costco and got some details

Normal price 39.99 per bag
there is a 10 dollar discount

price you pay is 29.99 per bag

Way to much for my taste, especially when i buy 50lbs bags of fert for 12-15 dollars a bag.

Just thought id pass it along. I thought it was a better deal than this....sorry guys!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ how many pounds in a bag?


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

40lbs


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Glad i checked this thread before i went today on my lunch.. I get my bags for around 14 bucks each.. Plus i already spray FAS..


----------

